# Dark X-mas music



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dark Candles sent me this link...thought I'd share it!

http://www.scarylittlechristmas.com/index.htm


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh that stuff is _GREAT_... Thank you HB!! It's always cool to hear stuff transposed into a minor key, but this is especially good.

The Frosty the Snowman one is absolutely hilarious. Especially when it momentarily segues into Chopin's Funeral March...

This is genius. And for only 5 bucks... very tempting...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree...good stuff and different. I like the titles too..Up on a Hearse Top! LOL!


----------

